# So much love for the ENFPs, yet so much hate for the ESFPs. Why?



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

So I've been hanging around on the forum for a while now and noticed that while ENFPs usually get the most votes on polls like "What type is your ideal partner?" and are generelly well-liked, ESFP seems to be the type that is most hated upon (along with ESFJ). I mean, there are threads like "How to tolerate ESFPs?" and when it comes to typing Rebecca Black, everyone seems to agree she's a textbook ESFP.

I wondered whether this is mostly due to general prejudice against Sensors? After all, S/N is the only letter ENFPs and ESFPs do not share. They even have in common half of their functions (Ne-Fi-Te-Si vs. Se-Fi-Te-Ni)!

So, why do you think there is so much love for the ENFPs, yet so much hate for the ESFPs? I might be wrong but those types seem similar to me in not so few ways.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

> ENFPs usually get the most votes on polls like "What type is your ideal partner?"


This could be the result of an over-representation of INTJ's and INFJ's on PerC. 



> ESFP seems to be the type that is most hated upon (along with ESFJ)


As well as many NT's in general



> After all, S/N is the only letter ENFPs and ESFPs do not share. They even have in common half of their functions (Ne-Fi-Te-Si vs. Se-Fi-Te-Ni)!


Indeed, but that switch, while minor on its surface, is actually profoundly differentiating since it is used to gather information. It would be like claiming that a chocolate fudge cake tastes _similarly to_ a strawberry one because the same overall process was used to bake them - though they have entirely different flavors due to _different ingredients_ added. The same is true of ESFP's and ENFP's: sensing brings in entirely different information than intuition, and since the functions are in fact interlocked, entirely different expectations of behavior result between the two types. This is, of course, to the individual however - perhaps you see similarities I don't, given our assuredly different interactions with members of the two types. 

Of course, there are chocolate-strawberry cakes just as there are vague lines between S/N for some. On the whole, however, the CF's follow a domino effect, and the "S" or "N" split actually does make a big difference in many cases. As for the reason ENFP's are so popular here, I'd say it has something to do with a formula of: pure extroversion + warmth + open-endedness = at least surface likeability/infatuation for many of the stodgy types who come on here for the more scientific, impersonal learning aspect of typology. Plus, for those who (unhealthfully) follow stereotypes, IN_J's are claimed be good matches for ENFP's. And, many of us here are quite young


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a distaste for the stereotypical female. You have to remember that most people online are introverted types and have felt victimized by those particular types. Whether it be introverted or atypical females dealing with typical cattiness or introverted/awkward male types that have been shut down. Either way, ESFP and ESFJ types are the typical female personality and thus there is a lot of disdain, and they're not very present online so there's not much of a rebuttal.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

It's sensor hate. There are not enough sensors on the forums so people feel free to hate on them. People are clannish. It's annoying, immature, and childish but true. I like ESFP's personally and my mom is an ESFJ and I get along with her great. I despise the amount of ignorance shown on these forums and those who consider themselves to be 'open-minded' are anything but.


----------



## Ara (Jul 8, 2011)

NO!!!! Who would do such a thing? My experience has been that ESFP’s are great! Happy, compassionate, artistic, and oh! the presence projected from an ESFP? AWESOME! They can make me laugh no matter what, and I find it impossible to stay mad at them.

They make life fun and exciting. New wonders are found in everyday life experiences. Washing the dishes suddenly becomes a bubble blowing contest! A walk in the park is now a jungle expedition! Have you ever had an ESFP for a waiter? SO MUCH FUN! And, YES, of course they will try out that new restaurant! 

There is just something about them that brings a simple, joyful poetry to life. Every type had their problems when immature or out of balance, but when they are as they should be ESFP’s are an absolute joy. 

So, forget the stupid people, and the ones that give your type a bad name (Hitler was supposedly an INFJ. Can it get much worse?) And, celebrate all your awesomeness. 

I love you guys. Keep being you. J


----------



## Ara (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, I just wanted to say one final thing on behalf of the ESFPs, and Sensing types in general. The ESFPs that I know tend to be world travelers, and have a genuine appreciation for the cultures they visit. Most of the ESFP’s I know are honor studies, yet they never seem to study. One ESFP I know knows five different languages, and is fluent in three of them. She is a fine wine cynosure, musician/singer/songwriter, amazing event planner, an absolute social genius, and if you are down on your luck she will be the first to console you. She is just an overall wonderful person. And I love and admire her very much. 

So, here is to the Extroverted, Sensing, Feeling, Perceiver! Hooray!!!!


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Stereotyping


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Diplomatic intelligence is a trait all NFs share. This has to do with connecting and strengthening human relationships. That's probably why there's virtually no hate and all love for the most visible type of NF. ESFPs are not hated, we IN's are just mostly annoyed by them because of their associated extraversion and communication preferences. Which is btw the antithesis of our own existence.

Still I doubt many people _hate_ people of these types. They're simply annoying, which is probably the same way they see us, the point is that we keep to ourselves about it.


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

The way I view it, he people that hate ESFPs just need to hang around them more! We are like fungus, we grow on you. Only we don't smell and aren't mushrooms....


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

there's actually already another thread about it here
http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/49887-why-do-peeps-hatin-esfp.html


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't find this one via search function, was just looking for something that had both ENFP and ESFP in the thread title I guess. Sorry.


----------



## flea (Jan 10, 2011)

One of my best friends is an esfp which I didn't know until recently. He is a trustworthy person and cheers me up a lot. He also helps me get out of the house more since I tend to not call people and wait for them to call me. He does have some problems with alc and drugs but I have to. I doubt that has anything to do with type tho maybe it does make some of us more prone to deal with feelings that way.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

It could be a mob mentality type of deal. Where people see a lot of negativity toward ESFP's so they just buy into that because it's easier than having to do work to look for positive reviews of them since they aren't posted everywhere.
Idk. ESFP is one type that I haven't really looked into. I don't know anyone who has taken the MTBI and got ESFP, so I didn't want my first impression of them to be just reading things online, where there's so much open for interpretation and so many biases fly around this site [for all personality types]. I want to like them just based on the nickname alone, "The Performers"  I like entertaining people.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

clicheguevara said:


> So I've been hanging around on the forum for a while now and noticed that while ENFPs usually get the most votes on polls like "What type is your ideal partner?" and are generelly well-liked, ESFP seems to be the type that is most hated upon (along with ESFJ). I mean, there are threads like "How to tolerate ESFPs?" and when it comes to typing Rebecca Black, everyone seems to agree she's a textbook ESFP.
> I wondered whether this is mostly due to general prejudice against Sensors? After all, S/N is the only letter ENFPs and ESFPs do not share. They even have in common half of their functions (Ne-Fi-Te-Si vs. Se-Fi-Te-Ni)!
> 
> So, why do you think there is so much love for the ENFPs, yet so much hate for the ESFPs? I might be wrong but those types seem similar to me in not so few ways.


Hum, not sure what to make of this. Just because ENFP win polls you automatically think we're better than ESFP. I haven't seen anywhere on PerC that ESFP are hated . Yeah, you may get the stereotyping that comes with the type, but we all have stereotypes regardless of our type. The whole idea of this thread just seems so illogical at best. LXPilot explained it perfectly with the differences, as these two types are very different . Aside from that, the context of the thread doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense, only unrealistic personal projections.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

slyspy said:


> It's sensor hate. There are not enough sensors on the forums so people feel free to hate on them. People are clannish. It's annoying, immature, and childish but true. I like ESFP's personally and my mom is an ESFJ and I get along with her great. I despise the amount of ignorance shown on these forums and those who consider themselves to be 'open-minded' are anything but.


I don't like the concept of ESFP's, and I knew this the moment I read their profile. They are disgusting to a person like me, because of the way they are, think, emote, act, etc. It is not a clannish thing that is causing the dislike - I'm sure you feel the same way when you read the INTJ or almost any NT profile.

Some people are bad fits for each other, and sadly, we're in the majority on the forums.

Just look at it that way. If more of the personality types who like ESFPs were here on the forums, then the polls wouldn't be so skewed. The fact that ENFPs have the "N" in common with us bonds us.

[btw, this thread is a perfect example of what doesn't click correctly in the ESFPs head.]

Sorry, I mean this in the most neutral way, and not hatefully - just stating my observation.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Hum, not sure what to make of this. Just because ENFP win polls you automatically think we're better than ESFP. I haven't seen anywhere on PerC that ESFP are hated . Yeah, you may get the stereotyping that comes with the type, but we all have stereotypes regardless of our type. The whole idea of this thread just seems so illogical at best. LXPilot explained it perfectly with the differences, as these two types are very different . Aside from that, the context of the thread doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense, only unrealistic personal projections.


Did I say I it's my opinion that ENFPs are better than ESFPs? If my initiating post came across to you that way, I apologize and blame it on English not being my native language. Maybe I should've used a word not as strong as "hate" as this might be a bit of an exaggeration but I think there's no point in denying that the stereotypes you mentioned portrait the Sensors in general and the ESFX types especially in a more negative way than they portrait the other types. My intention was to point out the discrepancy between the "good" stereotype of the ENFP and the negative stereotype of the ESFP, hoping that people would come up with explanations - thanks to all who did, by the way. I didn't mean to devalue the ESFPs or glamorize the ENFPs even more.

Edit:


sanari said:


> I don't like the concept of ESFP's, and I knew this the moment I read their profile. They are disgusting to a person like me, because of the way they are, think, emote, act, etc. It is not a clannish thing that is causing the dislike - I'm sure you feel the same way when you read the INTJ or almost any NT profile.
> 
> Some people are bad fits for each other, and sadly, we're in the majority on the forums.
> 
> ...


You seem to be assuming I'm actually ESFP myself - be assured that I'm not, I'm as introverted as one can possibly be ;P

But in case this thread would be "a perfect example of what doesn't click correctly in the ESFPs head", your post would be a perfect example of what I mean by people hating on ESFPs. I know you don't want to come across as hateful and I'm perfectly okay with you saying some types are _"_bad fits" but words like "disgusting" just aren't appropriate. When I read through INTJ profiles I'm aware that I'm different than the type described but no, I don't feel _disgusted_.


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

sanari said:


> I don't like the concept of ESFP's, and I knew this the moment I read their profile. They are disgusting to a person like me, because of the way they are, think, emote, act, etc. It is not a clannish thing that is causing the dislike - I'm sure you feel the same way when you read the INTJ or almost any NT profile.
> 
> Some people are bad fits for each other, and sadly, we're in the majority on the forums.
> 
> ...


Sad cat is sad


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I understand that many of us are not thrilled when we read the descriptions of our four-letter-opposite types (I know how I feel when I read descriptions of the ENTJ personality type :S), as they seem so diametrically opposed to who we are, but to use the word 'disgusting' is particularly harsh and unnecessary.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I personally think ESFPs rock. OK, I'm partial because I'm quite close to ESFPs in real life. But they're really awesome people to be around. They're fun, perceptive, witty, very warm, nurturing and lively. They bring sunshine into a room full of gloominess. They do lack tact and can be brash at times, but they're easy to forgive. For some reason, their description seem to be extremely similar to a Sagittarius', and they seemed to be disliked for the same reason.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

Mouse222 said:


> Sad cat is sad


I'm sorry 

/hugs

Can I make it better somehow? I wasn't trying to be hurtful. It's kind of like - welll - ESTPs are fun and nice people, but the way they think makes my brain hurt and skin crawl. It's just differences, hun! <3

Love ya!

/recharge happy


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

ESFP's sound like charming people, I bet if I could be 100% right about people in real life, they would most likely be the ones whose company I enjoy the most.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Simonetta said:


> It was more like she likes getting a reaction out of guys by flirting with them. She told me this. I guess I worded it incorrectly by using the term "manipulate"; I apologize.




Oh, well that's understandable. I personally don't enjoy doing that, as it's been done to me and it's not a good feeling; that is if nothing else comes from it. I can understand how others might enjoy it though, as long as it's not taken too far.

and now it makes sense. ESFP's would enjoy doing that because they tend to be a bit self-centered.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

As others have said, there's definitely a bias against S's on these forums. But while we're at home on our computers debating meaningless topics, they are out in the world; traveling, creating art, building things, helping people, living life! Just something I'd like to point out. (Not that N's don't, but we're definitely inside our heads more).

Edit: Also, how in the world are people supposed to know Rebecca Black's type without knowing her in person, or at all?


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm an ENFP and I don't feel so much ENFP love at PerC. I read a lot of negative things here about my Type: flaky, annoying, weird, hard to understand, etc. Just sayin'...


----------



## knowyoursavior (Apr 4, 2011)

i've had a lot of fun with many ESFP's, but often, when i try to hold meaningful conversations with them, it ends up with them shrugging off the conversation and turning it to focus on themselves. despite that, i do have to mention that this is probably not true for all ESFP's.


----------



## SwingAndMiss (Dec 23, 2011)

> So much love for the ENFPs, yet so much hate for the ESFPs. Why?


because this forum, like all other mbti forums, is dominated by intuitives. This means there's a tendency for "sensor-hate" (harsh term) due to a number of reasons (immaturity, misdirected anger, etc) and also, Ns are more interested by other Ns, and the same goes for Sensors. If this forum were dominated by sensors in stead, it would probably be ESFPs who seem more preferential in comparison to ENFPs. in the land of intuitives, our most successful/attractive sirens are the ENFs. In sensor land, it's the ESFs.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I think everyone pointed out the most likely causes. Mainly, the large intuitive population of PerC and the bias we have for being a minority in life.

I also feel like most sensors will state their case and move on, because if people don't get it that's their problem. Us intuitives will dwell on it to the point where a simple thought or statement can shut us down. Because this is a forum, we think out loud and thus sometimes our train of thought gets taken to extremes that normally wouldn't be reached talking to someone in person.

I actually have a lot of N friends in real life, and they've all been tested. I think that ENFPs can just naturally pick up on the energy that they're most attracted to and befriend a lot of Ns compared to most other intuitives. It just means that there's more of an exposure to us than other types. Not to mention ENFPs are 5-8% of the population, so we're really not as special as everyone makes us out to be. 

I have an ESFP friend and he's one of the most wonderful people I know. He's incredibly quiet and I'm pretty sure lives in his head as much as any ENFP. The difference is, he thinks less about deeper meanings and motives and more about people enjoying things now. He's also a type 3, which is a very cerebral type, so that could have something to do with it. The point is, we should assume the best until proven otherwise. It's when you assume negative things about each other that things start going awry.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

slyspy said:


> It's sensor hate. There are not enough sensors on the forums so people feel free to hate on them. People are clannish. It's annoying, immature, and childish but true. I like ESFP's personally and my mom is an ESFJ and I get along with her great. I despise the amount of ignorance shown on these forums and those who consider themselves to be 'open-minded' are anything but.


I'm thinking this too because it's the same way with the ESFJs vs the ENFJs. On PerC, the ENFJs are constantly gushed over and praised while the ESFJs are, possibly the most hated on type. I <3 all the ESFJs I've encountered so far: they're so caring and conscientious...


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

cue5c said:


> I think everyone pointed out the most likely causes. Mainly, the large intuitive population of PerC and the bias we have for being a minority in life.
> 
> I also feel like most sensors will state their case and move on, because if people don't get it that's their problem. Us intuitives will dwell on it to the point where a simple thought or statement can shut us down. Because this is a forum, we think out loud and thus sometimes our train of thought gets taken to extremes that normally wouldn't be reached talking to someone in person.


I agree with this: I've noticed that some of the most hated on types in PerC are often the most common types encountered in real life, so maybe it's a sort of "revenge of the N's", The NF types being the majority here; and in real life, they might be treated harshly by a handful of Extroverted Sensing types albeit not by all, I'm sure. I find ESFP's, though aren't nearly as hated as the ESFJs and ESTJs, who are the types that in real life would probably be the most likely to misunderstand or dislike INFP tendencies ( and this is the "bizarro" world where INFPs are actually the majority), so it's like when an NF type gets too much flack from they're ESTJ boss who doesn't understand, or feels manipulated by their ESFJ family member, or got their feelings hurt by an ESXP friend who said or did something without thinking beforehand, this is a place where they can vent and say, in effect, "Everyone who's this type is horrible! See what this person of such and such a type did to me! That just proves it!"


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I have no problem relating to my ESFP sister. My 3rd and 4th cog functions are Se and Fi, which also happen to be her primary pair. I just have to shut off the TeNi machine, which can be hard to do. When I can relax and enjoy some time at home, we're the best of friends.

Edit: Her second pair is Te Ni, but I've never really seen her use them. Maybe Te occasionally. When she gets older (she's 18), she may develop them; in that case, we'd get along even better. You could definitely make the case that ESFPs are a much better cognitive match for xNTJs than are ENFPs, meaning that we have the potential to get along better because of less cognitive differences.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

I love my close ESFP! Yes, she is very different compared to me, but I really don´t need everybody around me to be similiar to me, thank God everybody isn´t like me.

With my complexity over-analyzing mind, it is refreshing to be with someone easy-going person. I maybe would´t have such a deep discussion with her as with the N´s, but I really loved how practical, direct and relaxed she is. She also is warm and emotional, but she doesn´t have to do things difficult.


----------



## Phantom009 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd say the intuitive one is more charming than the sensorial one. The last one is as wild and crazy as an inflated, untied balloon.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Phantom009 said:


> I'd say the intuitive one is more charming than the sensorial one. The last one is as wild and crazy as an inflated, untied balloon.


 Amazing how just the switch of perceiving functions from NeSi to SeNi makes such a difference to somebody's _character_, huh? Btw, do you know that you (presuming that you're even typed correctly in the first place) use the exact same perceiving functions (in fact, your judging functions as well) as an ESFP?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Phantom009 said:


> I'd say the intuitive one is more charming than the sensorial one. The last one is as wild and crazy as an inflated, untied balloon.


How many of each do you know? I have one confirmed ESFP friend and she's quiet and sedate. I have several ENFPs, and they have far more energetic and chaotic personalities.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<_> I don't know any ESFPs <.<....have you seen the forums...its a ghost town. Talk about ganking up on the type which lacks the numbers to fight back.

Its reasons like this why I was disappointed in humanity at age 10 <.<...pfff...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I know more ENFP's, and I get along easier with ENFP's than the ESFP's I know. BUT this is not to say I hate ESFP's, how can I? ESFP's are lovely, heart warming and friendly. Plus we agree on similar things.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Rim said:


> <_> I don't know any ESFPs <.<....have you seen the forums...its a ghost town. Talk about ganking up on the type which lacks the numbers to fight back.
> 
> Its reasons like this why I was disappointed in humanity at age 10 <.<...pfff...


Age 11 here, *highfive*!

In all seriousness though, I want to correct my post from the previous page. It's too generalized. Both ENFP and ESFP are common types, and they are both very diverse types. Both can be hyper and loud, or quiet and sensitive, or anything in between really. People on the internet have these stereotypical views of each type, which blinds them from seeing how deep and unique each person actually is in reality.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I am wondering too: why people don't like Sensors - especially ESFP's and ESFJ's. 
They say that ESXP's are annoying. What should I do now? Go and kill myself? Ha!
It's a funny thing because in college I met a lot of SP's which, in general, were smarter and more interesting than some of the NT's I've known. 
I think the problem is in stereotypes and you can do nothing about it, yet people start to treat ESXP with more respect. 
I also noticed that in real life ESFP's are often mistaken for iNtuitors.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

1.) Stinkin' Stereotypes
2.) Forum underrepresentation (for the ESFPs, of course)
3.) Distaste for a pure sanguine temperament (though this is only a tendency, and somewhat of a stereotype) (and ENFPs tend toward sanguine-phlegmatic not a pure temperament, of course also a bit of a stereotype)
4.) Overrepresentation of dominant intuitives (particularly those who have not worked out their inferior sensing projection very well yet)
5.) Possible higher frequency of the ESFP type so likelihood is higher of having made an enemy with an ESFP than with an ENFP
6.) Lots of other stuff


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Spades said:


> Both can be hyper and loud, or quiet and sensitive, or anything in between really. People on the internet have these stereotypical views of each type, which blinds them from seeing how deep and unique each person actually is in reality.


Maybe you are projecting, maybe you are one of these persons that are more deep and unique than others which resemble each other more :shocked: Calling others unique is also a form of a stereotype :mellow:


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

Because we are a strange type haha! I find that most people I hang around with in real life have a major love/hate relationship with me. They love having me around because I am fun-loving and cheerful but also wonder how they put up with me because I never stop moving...I wonder the same thing about myself. :laughing:


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Because online descriptions paint ENFPs as super sharp socially-politically aware idealists with a strong penchant for art, bubble gum, unicorns and a strong independent, geek side, while ESFPs are painted as obnoxious fratboys/cheeleaders?


----------



## toadfrog (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh so late. As usual. As I just ended a 12 year friendship with an ESFP. They are amazing in many ways. The clash of N and S is difficult to overcome. It is feasible to. Long term or close relationships I fear it is not ideal. When I an INFJ need time and space, they will either try to guilt me into paying attention to them or after to many times of that and we stop responding how they would like us to, they then separate themselves from us. NJs in general need loyalty to an extreme and SFPs SFJs are generally more loyal when it suits/benefits them. 
I know that both the ESFP and I were healthy individuals to be able to make our friendship last so long but in the end, we both require something the other just is not able to give.


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

This place is predominantly NT with lots of NI + Je OR INTPs. those 3 of which have a massive allergic reaction with Se Doms.


----------



## toadfrog (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh I've seen it. My sister and I (she's an ESTP) couldn't have a civil relationship for the first 25 years of my life. She has never gotten along with NTs and thinks I'm a weirdo for preferring them. I personally far prefer STPs to SFPs though. I'm probably just biased because of my sister. Or maybe its the Ti Se combination that I admire.


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

ENFPs are annoying until you sit alone in a room with an attractive one that controls your future. When you leave the room, you're annoyed that you didn't find them annoying because they're supposed to be annoying, especially given their annoying position. Then you realize that you were the annoying one, among other things because she was annoyingly attractive, making you lose your concentration, annoyingly, making her the annoying one after all. But, it's sort of not her fault, but it sort of still is, or you want it to be, and maybe she's at fault, but you can't really say, or you can, but you won't admit it, because fuck that bitch, which you won't say out loud because, you know, maybe you've got a chance, if you play your cards right, maybe do a Fatal Attraction scene where you cross your legs, no, that won't work because you're not a woman and you're not wearing a dress, or am I, or was I, or will I? Either way, it's annoying, I mean, just look at this shit. I'm annoyed just by writing it. 

ESFPs are different. Either they're annoying, and I verbally punch them in their sexual insecurity, end of discussion, or they fall gratuitously in love with me over something I've said or done, or even stranger, over something I haven't said or done. Probably because I didn't fingerbang her in her sleep that one time she got drunk and passed out and I had to drive her home like you should. Her number finds its way on my phone, because she put it there without my permission, or maybe it was on there all along because she used to date my friend, one thing leads to another, I don't know what I'm doing, and she won't call me back again. That bitch! Yeah, no, I have to agree, that was lousy sex. It was terrible. I wouldn't call me up, neither. 

None of this is true, of course, or it is, but I don't know their types. It's a bit of both, I don't know what's real anymore. I'm just bored. How long is this vacation going to last? I'm going to need counseling after this. I should leave before I begin to get cravings, like posting pictures of food to Slutagram, listening to R&B, watching Paradise Hotel, and joining riots where I take photos of myself hugging the police and crying to gain likes on Facebook and social favors with the opposite sex, or worse, I get a reddit account and start one of those r/something memes.


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

OOHHhhh youre an INTJ. thats why you have a thing for ENFPs.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

As someone who almost got into a relationship with an ESFP at one point, and have one for a younger brother, I don't dislike ESFPs. They are definitely stronger than me in lots of areas. They are outgoing, generally confident with who they are, and generally can take charge when they need to. I've learned a lot from them, as I tend to be quiet, contemplative, and overall more engaged in abstract concepts.

But at least when it comes me, I find it important to strive to do the right thing, regardless of how it makes me feel. I'm not saying ESFPs are incapable of doing that, but they seem to prioritize it less over how they are doing in the general moment. Sure, it makes them more decisive, which can be a really good thing. But it also fails a lot of the time to account for potential negative consequences, in which some of them can be pretty deadly. As a result, I have found a lot of ESFPs tend to get addicted to drugs, and are generally more promiscuous. 

But typically, the main reason you see so much "hate" is that these forums focused on cognitive theory are mostly dominated by intuitive types. They are fundamentally wired differently than ESFPs, so there is bound to be some conflict. While I also have criticisms of ESFPs, I hope some of these people will try to work at any physically demanding job. They'll see themselves constantly outpeformed by "sensing" types, as they are primarily concerned of what's happening now, as opposed in the future. I know I certainly had to "up my game" at my job to keep up, and now I have become a lot more decisive in my thinking, and more "in the moment" as a result of it. Being a certain "type" does not inhibit you from learning something new, and I wish others wouldn't write people off because of a bad experience.

Now with that being said, I also tend to prefer ENFPs as well. They have the same "bubbly" atmosphere as ESFPs, but they tend to be a bit more aware of the possibilities of their actions (even though it may make them indecisive, and it doesn't mean they'll automatically care). But try to respect the ESFPs, they are better than you in a lot of areas than you may think, and you could maybe find yourself learning a thing or two. The very same things you hate about an ESFP may be the same qualities you secretly despise in yourself. So be careful to not throw a stone inside a glass house.


----------



## PTNE (Feb 19, 2020)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> It's a distaste for the stereotypical female. You have to remember that most people online are introverted types and have felt victimized by those particular types. Whether it be introverted or atypical females dealing with typical cattiness or introverted/awkward male types that have been shut down. Either way, ESFP and ESFJ types are the typical female personality and thus there is a lot of disdain, and they're not very present online so there's not much of a rebuttal.


I think you have that exactly backwards, I find ESFJs to be completely intolerable and I do whether they have a vagina or not. a Female who happens to be infj, or ends, or infp, or Isfp or IStp is just dandy with me, in other words the vagina isn’t what makes them intolerable it’s what they are. Which is nitpicking self absorbed two faced bullying hypocrites.


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

Alice Alipheese said:


> OOHHhhh youre an INTJ. thats why you have a thing for ENFPs.


I didn't expect that would be the impression.


----------



## toadfrog (Jun 4, 2020)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> As someone who almost got into a relationship with an ESFP at one point, and have one for a younger brother, I don't dislike ESFPs. They are definitely stronger than me in lots of areas. They are outgoing, generally confident with who they are, and generally can take charge when they need to. I've learned a lot from them, as I tend to be quiet, contemplative, and overall more engaged in abstract concepts.
> 
> But at least when it comes me, I find it important to strive to do the right thing, regardless of how it makes me feel. I'm not saying ESFPs are incapable of doing that, but they seem to prioritize it less over how they are doing in the general moment. Sure, it makes them more decisive, which can be a really good thing. But it also fails a lot of the time to account for potential negative consequences, in which some of them can be pretty deadly. As a result, I have found a lot of ESFPs tend to get addicted to drugs, and are generally more promiscuous.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is a who is better area. It's explain why we don't get along as much and why there seems to be more hate online towards them. Which you did beautifully btw.


----------

